# I can't record audio in Cubase 9.5



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm in the process of switching over from Sonar to Cubase. I feel really dumb, because despite numerous efforts, I can't figure out how to record audio. No problem recording MIDI. I'm running Windows 10 and using a Scarlett 2i2 interface. It records into Sonar with no issues. 

This (silent) video show it. I am able to route audio into a Cubase track without a problem. I can see the meter moving and hear the guitar in my headphones. But when I push record, I get a blank track. I must be making some obvious mistake. 
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## MarcusD (Dec 28, 2017)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I'm in the process of switching over from Sonar to Cubase. I feel really dumb, because despite numerous efforts, I can't figure out how to record audio. No problem recording MIDI. I'm running Windows 10 and using a Scarlett 2i2 interface. It records into Sonar with no issues.
> 
> This (silent) video show it. I am able to route audio into a Cubase track without a problem. I can see the meter moving and hear the guitar in my headphones. But when I push record, I get a blank track. I must be making some obvious mistake.
> What am I doing wrong?




Hey! Would you be able to post some screenshots of the following.

* Press F4 then screenshot your input settings, outputs settings and control room settings.
* Go to Studio tab then > Studio Setup > VST Audio System (take a screenshot of settings) and also click the tab under VST Audio System (should be your driver name) and take a screen shot of the I/o port settings too.

So we can have a look to see if anything might be set wrong.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks for your help @MarcusD 
Here you go. 
FYI, when I tried to connect the Control Room monitor it disconnected my Outputs.


----------



## Kony (Dec 28, 2017)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I'm in the process of switching over from Sonar to Cubase. I feel really dumb, because despite numerous efforts, I can't figure out how to record audio. No problem recording MIDI. I'm running Windows 10 and using a Scarlett 2i2 interface. It records into Sonar with no issues.
> 
> This (silent) video show it. I am able to route audio into a Cubase track without a problem. I can see the meter moving and hear the guitar in my headphones. But when I push record, I get a blank track. I must be making some obvious mistake.
> What am I doing wrong?



Is the audio still blank after you press stop recording? The video doesn't show this. Also, are you aware that you have to deselect the yellow "speaker" input monitor button in order to hear recorded playback after you have finished recording?


----------



## blinkofani (Dec 28, 2017)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I'm in the process of switching over from Sonar to Cubase. I feel really dumb, because despite numerous efforts, I can't figure out how to record audio. No problem recording MIDI. I'm running Windows 10 and using a Scarlett 2i2 interface. It records into Sonar with no issues.
> 
> This (silent) video show it. I am able to route audio into a Cubase track without a problem. I can see the meter moving and hear the guitar in my headphones. But when I push record, I get a blank track. I must be making some obvious mistake.
> What am I doing wrong?



Did you update to 9.5.10? There was a problem with 9.5 and project set to record 16-bit. Go in the Project menu and Project Setup. Are you recording at 24-bit or 16?

Blink


----------



## MarcusD (Dec 28, 2017)

As @Kony said, you need to turn off the Yellow Speaker icon to hear any audio back. If you can see an audio waveform after you've recorded something then this will be why you can't hear it. Everything looks OK to me. Nothing appears to be set up incorrectly.

Slightly unrelated, one thing I'd do is enable "Steinberg Power Saving Scheme". As for Control room you can set-it up so you can take advantage of metering for RMS etc.. instead of using normal output tab.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 28, 2017)

blinkofani said:


> Did you update to 9.5.10? There was a problem with 9.5 and project set to record 16-bit. Go in the Project menu and Project Setup. Are you recording at 24-bit or 16?
> 
> Blink



Bingo! I changed to 24-bit and it worked fine. 

I will upgrade to 9.5.10 now. 

Thanks, everybody! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 28, 2017)

MarcusD said:


> As @Kony said, you need to turn off the Yellow Speaker icon to hear any audio back. If you can see an audio waveform after you've recorded something then this will be why you can't hear it. Everything looks OK to me. Nothing appears to be set up incorrectly.
> 
> Slightly unrelated, one thing I'd do is enable "Steinberg Power Saving Scheme". As for Control room you can set-it up so you can take advantage of metering for RMS etc.. instead of using normal output tab.


I'll read up on Control Room. I'm just getting started with Cubase.


----------

